# Suggestions on family devotions



## Croghanite (Aug 7, 2006)

I have been reading "The Pilgrim's Progress" with my 8 year old son in hopes to use it as study material. Has anyone ever used "The Pilgrim's Progress Study Guide
By: Maureen Bradley". I was wondering if it was worth buying.

I desperately need suggestions on what study materials I should use for 2, 4, and 8 year olds. Of course second to Gods word.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

Here are a few resouces which may be helpful:

Catechisms

Directory of Family Worship

_Returning to the Family Altar: A Commentary and Study Guide on the Directory of Family Worship_ by Doug Comin

Crown & Covenant Family Worship Resources

Reformation Heritage Books Family Worship Resources

Grace and Truth Books Family Worship Resources

Solid Ground Christian Books Family Worship Resources

Family Worship Resources - Kerry Ptacek

Family Worship Resources for Young Children

Solid Ground Christian Books Resources on Pilgrim's Progress

[Edited on 8-7-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## CDM (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Here are a few resouces which may be helpful:
> 
> Catechisms
> ...



As usual, I'll commend the great Huguenot of the south for his great links. BTW, Andrew LAYMAN JOE is my brother. When you provided those links to churches in the MD area they were for him. 

Joe, add this thread, for Andrews post to your favorites (at the top click "Add to Favourites").

[Edited on 8-7-2006 by mangum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mangum_
> BTW, Andrew LAYMAN JOE is my brother. When you provided those links to churches in the MD area they were for him.
> 
> [Edited on 8-7-2006 by mangum]



Cool! I thought so. 

Joe -- It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance. God bless!


----------



## Croghanite (Aug 7, 2006)

Thank you for the much needed resources!


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 7, 2006)

The Bible would be good.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Romans922_
> The Bible would be good.



Note that last sentence in Joe's beginning post of this thread.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have found Matthew Henry, _A Method for Prayer, with Scripture Expressions_ subtitled "Directions for Daily Communion with God" extremely helpful as a resource for prayer. In our congregation we have a prayer meeting the second Lord's Day of each month in place of the Christian education hour (the hour before the worship service). Pastor Worrell calls upon 2-3 men in advance to be prepared to lead. So this work has been of benefit for the times I have been called on for the prayer meetings as well as private and family worship.


----------

